# Butter vs. Margerin for cannabutter



## greenearth5 (Nov 8, 2009)

so this is what i done. I took a pot of water and put another pot in it (no pun intended) then i put my marijuana and a lb. of "i cant believe its not butter". Then i left it on the stove (still cooking) for a half hour and once its done (1 hr apx) ill take it and strain it in a hand tea strainer and pour it directly back into the original tub of butter.... so whats the difference between my method and the ones you use.. and whats the difference between "cant believe its not butter" vs. real actual butter????? This is my first attempt so i hope this fake butter that i used will still work just as good as real butter


----------



## MidnightBaker (Nov 8, 2009)

My understanding is that THC is absorbed into fat cells, now im pretty sure we all are aware that real butter has more fat in it than "i cant believe its not butter"

My advice is that if you can, try to find the fattiest butter you can to have the best possible chance to create some wonderful cannabutter.

my vote went to: "It will work but its not as good"

please note i have not made cannabutter with "i cant believe its not butter", my only experience is with REAL butter


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah you def. want the most fat possible for the THC to be absorbed into.
I think you'll probably get plenty high though.


----------



## greenearth5 (Nov 8, 2009)

I took 8 grams and made 1 lb of butter.. strained it in a metal hand held tea strainer... took the buttery weed and dumped it into a brownie mix.... ive ate 2 good sized chunks and im feelin damn relaxed.. not too stoned its just a mild stone so im assuming most the thc actually was absorbed into the butter .. which is good news for me


----------



## greenearth5 (Nov 8, 2009)

so what can i make with the cannabutter?


----------



## StreetRider (Nov 8, 2009)

Anything you can ake with regular butter. The swetter the taste the less you taste the butter.

Try brownies... Don't cook above 250 degrees.

Enjoy.


----------



## greenearth5 (Nov 8, 2009)

i just cooked sum brownies with the left over bud that i strained out of the butter...


what else can i cook.. give me sum ideas on candy i can cook for the ol lady


----------



## puffntuff (Nov 8, 2009)

Use sweet unsalted butter.


----------



## jimbobjim (Nov 9, 2009)

puffntuff said:


> Use sweet unsalted butter.


sweet butter? i've never heard of that.

also real butter tastes better than margarine, and possibly healthier . 

also you should cook it for longer.I do it for 6+ hours on the lowest heat , but everyone has their own method. but i really don't thiink an hour is long enough to get all the good stuff out the weed.

jimbob


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2009)

marj will work but has a lot lower fat content for the thc to bond with. if you can get it the indian version of butter called ghee is really high in fat. works really well. tho i just made a batch with lurpak. just as good


----------



## MidnightBaker (Nov 9, 2009)

Cinnamon is great to hide the unwanted taste of the Cannabutter. While im cooking the Butter I will add in a little bit of cinnamon which I've found helps with the taste and the smell....remember folks add a little bit at a time...you can always add more not so easy to remove later.


----------



## greenearth5 (Nov 9, 2009)

i cooked the cannabutter on the stove for an hour or lil longer.. then i strained the bud out of the butter and threw that into my brownies.. i felt a mild body high but little head high (which i totally want cause i get paranoid off the head high... so the brownies were a success and i think most of the thc leached out inot the butter cause this bud is really potent and i didnt get too high off the brownies... so im assuming all the good stuff stuck in the butter


----------



## 4yrs&Rollin (Nov 9, 2009)

go fancy with it and boil some lobsters and use the butter to dip it in.... it might not taste so great (due to the butter) but it'd be interesting


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 9, 2009)

yah, you can make anything that uses butter as an ingredient with canna butter.. cookies, brownies, cakes.. or you can just use the canna butter like plain butter and use it to butter your toast with it.. i would suggest a lil cinamon sugar on your toast if your gonna use the cannabutter like this, as the other poster said, it helps to hide the taste of the cannabutter...
i have always heard that it is the best to use just plan old butter like everyone else has said, i wouldn't suggest any of the others, margarine and the like.. i wouldn't want to waste any of that precious thc...
good luck with your cooking..


----------



## greenearth5 (Nov 9, 2009)

thanks people... is it normal to get only a body high off eating cannabis? Last night i ate some big pieces of brownies and i got 90%body high and 10% head high .... but when i smoked this bud it was the exact opposite... and i do prefer the body high to take care of my pain.. and i really dislike the head high unless its very minimal .... if eating cannabis allways gives a body high then ill eat it now on


----------



## greenearth5 (Nov 9, 2009)

i just plus repped all of you


----------



## MidnightBaker (Nov 10, 2009)

eating a cannabis product will feel different than smoking the same strain. why?

I can't actually explain that one...anyone?


----------

